# abs traction control light ( mas air flow?)



## FLYGTI216 (Jan 19, 2003)

My abs and traction control lights were coming on and I was having boost issues. Then the car just died. So I unplugged the mas air flow sensor and it ran again. I checked for faults and no faults found, ( with the mas unplugged there is a mas fault) So I got a new mas air flow sensor and plugged it in. The car dies imeadiatly. The reading for the mas is all over the charts. I was thinking it may still be a boost leak. A whole bunch of unmetered air escaping somewhere and causing the motor to die. I just have no way for checking for a boost leak. With the mass unplugged the car has no boost and is no longer fun to drive. Can someone help a brother out. Thanks
Justin


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: abs traction control light (FLYGTI216)*

A large boost leak should not prevent your 2.7T from starting.
Having said that, make your own intake pressure tester for $20 of Home Depot bits:
http://www.awe-tuning.com/medi...r.pdf
Last week my S4 developed brief random boost blips / dropouts over 4K RPM with no VAG DTC's reported. Visual inspection revealed nothing. Used the pressure tester and immediately found the 4" Throttle Body Boot tear hiding under the large throttle body clamp. 10psi was more than enough to find the leak. Replaced TBB and all is well again.
Intake Pressure Tester is a huge time saver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLYGTI216 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: abs traction control light (GLS-S4)*

It will start just not stay running. I am going to pull the tb boot off today and see if there are any tears. thanks


----------

